# First Morels



## FlyFisherG (Jan 27, 2009)

Well my wife Lucie found her first morels yesterday, of all places right across the street in the woods. We live way out in the county near the end of a dead end road. Here are a few pix.




























The first morels we ever had were from *Boardman Brookies*, we've been hooked on them ever since and Lucie said she was gonna find some no matter what, and she did! She said she only cut a few for me to look at first, but she said there is a bunch growing out there. Of course I told her never tell anyone where she found them 

Yes, they were very tasty fried in butter and garlic!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats on the great find! It's getting closer up here in Michigan, I can't wait!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Awsome!
Nice pictures and Congrats to your wife on her first Morels!

Mike


----------



## FlyFisherG (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes thanks, she's very excited about it. She says there's a bunch out there so she'll be busy "harvesting" shrooms hopefully for a while.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Gary, I knew you guys would find some. Nice job! Those black look great!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

cool, alabama blacks! nice finds!


----------



## FlyFisherG (Jan 27, 2009)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Gary, I knew you guys would find some. Nice job! Those black look great!


Thanks Shane, but Lucie gets the credit, she looked and looked and worried me to death wanting to know when they were suppose to start coming up .



hardwaterfan said:


> cool, alabama blacks! nice finds!


Thanks hardwaterfan, I can't wait to see where she found them and see how many are there. To the best of my knowledge folks in the area don't hunt them so they're all ours :woohoo1:


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

good luck out there, lots of woods to check out! you still have the yellow/grays to look forward to as well...


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Congratulations on your first Alabama morels Lucie!!
They don't get much fresher than that...Perfect!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

MMMM Morels :corkysm55 

Congrats on the Morels!!
Its still a few weeks here in Michigan, April 12th is the earlyist I've found them here, but now I'm pumped to start looking for them.


----------



## Ruckbeat (Mar 11, 2009)

Now THIS thread is relevant to my interests!! Congrats, and good luck on a great season!


----------



## FlyFisherG (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I love watching Lucie get all giddish about her morels, if she had her way she'd just stay in the woods with a fry pan, some butter and a loaf of crusty bread.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, that is awesome. Great pictures too! 
Keep checking back there and in similar looking woods nearby for a while.....your time is now at hand!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

FlyFisherG said:


> Well my wife Lucie found her first morels yesterday, of all places right across the street in the woods. We live way out in the county near the end of a dead end road. Here are a few pix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great story she was determined and found them.....AWESOME!! Great story and it just got me geeked for up here more too.


----------



## FlyFisherG (Jan 27, 2009)

Lucie says they should be a dessert, I just made her some with scrambled eggs......her first.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Who wants to go on a road trip to Alabama?:evil: We leave tonight!

Check your pm's G, we'll trade a trip.:lol:

On a serious note nice find!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

FlyFisherG said:


> Thanks Shane, but Lucie gets the credit, she looked and looked and worried me to death wanting to know when they were suppose to start coming up .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hardwaterfan, I can't wait to see where she found them and see how many are there. To the best of my knowledge folks in the area don't hunt them so they're all ours :woohoo1:


Hi Gary
So what's the update? 
What types of trees down there are you finding them by?
More pics!
Did she actually show you her morel spot?


Looks like someone just found there first greys down your way.
http://www.morels.com/alabama/

thanks
mattt


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice!

Can't wait....


----------



## FlyFisherG (Jan 27, 2009)

MAttt said:


> Hi Gary
> So what's the update?
> What types of trees down there are you finding them by?
> More pics!
> ...


Hey MAttt, no she hasn't shown me her spot yet but I don't walk real good so it's hard for me to get into the woods. She has more pix, I'll post them tonight when I get home from work. They were small so she's been checking on them every few days. 
The trees I'm not sure of, some pines but mostly hardwoods. I'll have to ask her that too.

We just got a bunch of rain so we're hoping to find more

*Tuscaloosa* is about 60 miles south of me.


----------



## FlyFisherG (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, here are some more pix. Sorry about the blur.
Maybe you can tell by the leaves what kind of trees are there.


----------

